# Gamer/DM in Highland, IN seeking group! (Northwest IN/Chicago area)



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

Howdy all!  I just moved to Highland, IN (about a 1/2 mile from The Loop of Chicago, scarcely over the Illinois border) to get a job.  Now I'm settling in and I need a game!  I can DM or play 3.0/3.5 and/or Call of Cthulhu, and I'm familiar with Forgotten Realms, Dawnforge, Oriental Adventures, Dragonlance, Eberron, and am willing to learn other settings.  I have several homebrews, and a lot of creativity.  Anyone out there?


----------



## Gazirra (Sep 12, 2004)

Hello, I'm currently in Cedar Lake and am looking for an IRL group to join myself      I'm still fairly new to D&D 3.5, so I'd have to be a PC, but I'm willing to join a game if you can get one going


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

Most excellent.  I am quite willing to teach.  You have any buddies that would like to play or learn how to play?


----------



## Gazirra (Sep 12, 2004)

That's the BIG problem with Indiana, no real players here  
unless you go to Valaraiso or something


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

I went to the WotC boards and it seems there are indeed some players in Indiana.  We just have to pry them out of their retreats...  Anyone else from the Munster/Highland/Cedar Lake, IN area?  Anyone?  Anyone?  Bueller?


----------



## Snuble (Sep 12, 2004)

Plenty of gamers in Highland (actually from there and was up there today)

My friends from highschool still play but I believe it is every other week on Saturdays and usually runs late (to 3 am if I heard right).  I know a couple have just moved into another place, but if you want I can find out if they have room for any more people


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

Sure, I'd been glad to hear of another group.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2004)

bump!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 18, 2004)

double post


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

It's been about nine months since I bumped this last, so I'll see if anyone else is watching for someone in this area.


----------



## Renvale999 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey there,

trying to get a game together in the Waukegan, Chicagoland area.  D&D, Forgotten Realms.  If your interested and it's not too much of a drive, let me know.  It's going to be played every other week, probably during the week, like Thursday or Wednesdays.  Let me know.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 20, 2005)

Renvale, I would be interested, but it's an hour and a half away from my area.  The price of gas being what it is, I don't think I'm up for making an extended drive quite yet.  I thank you for the invitation, and will let you know if anything changes.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey Isida, are you or any friends interested in going to GenCon Indy in August?


----------

